# toro gurus



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

Hi guys cat question for the toro gurus iam mostly ariens
picked up a 38080 8/24 1985
cleaned carb reset linkages was a mess changed oil fixed a flat tire wheels came off adjusted traction linkage ok blower
the bad rusty bucket missing belt cover imp bearing junk i ordered one i have split the blower pulley came off 
i saw classicats vid of the 8/26 youtube love the clutches on the axle wish this one had that and the bigger wheels
i was trying to find a vid on how to remove the augers and tips shortcuts? i see the 4 bolts/ nuts to a bearing retainer
and a bigger bolt below them by itself and the bolt center of the 4 bolts also a bolt in the drum each side
i was bummed when you skipped reassembly on your rebuild i cant find 1 vid of it if you or any other toro guys could tell me the order of removal or any tips that would be great
iam going to paint the bucket 
thanks Dave


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Pull The Side Panels Off. Undo The Bolts From Inside The Auger And They Will Side Right Out.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

LLCOOLT said:


> Pull The Side Panels Off. Undo The Bolts From Inside The Auger And They Will Side Right Out.


 thanks all done








1985 toro 38080 bucket repaint service impeller bushing...


tractor pai




www.snowblowerforum.com


----------

